# Disrupt The J20



## xRENx

http://www.crimethinc.com/blog/


----------



## CarliiBT

hell yeah


----------



## CarliiBT

anyone headed that way from the bay?


----------



## johnny possum

solidarity. i urge everyone to be there if you can


----------



## klaiash

We needed to begin fighting this corrupt system a long time ago. It is not the puppet. It is the puppeteers. Do not go to this. At least, do not act with violence.


Side note:
Bush's obvious 9/11 antics killed hundreds of innocent Americans, but everyone was cool with falsely blaming 'terrorists'. Bring out a racist-sounding president though, and the world shits itself... I often feel like I don't fit in with Earth humans.


----------



## ped

yeah trump is awesome


----------

